# The Last Dragon



## Shinzu (Mar 17, 2002)

is there anyone out there that just loves this movie?  i know it's a bit old and perhaps outdated but i still enjoy watching it.  i even went out and brought it on dvd.

i would have to say it is one of my all time favorites.

Who's da Masta????


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 17, 2002)

i do its awesome have not bought it yet but i do watch it everytime its on tv lol just classic 80's


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 17, 2002)

cool  

if you are interested i do have a copy on vhs that i could part ways with.  email me if you want.

i think it is a really excellent movie


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 17, 2002)

Love that show but haven't seen it in a long time. It'sname always pops up when a fewfriends are talking about olt time favorites.
One of my other favorites is  Master of the flying Guillotine   Don't see tat one around at all these days
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2002)

Yup. I like _The Last Dragon_ too.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

The Legendary WASAAAAAAAAAAAAA Bruce Leroy, catchin'
bullets with his teeth!

I'm hoping for a sequel.  The Last Dragon II .. Shonuff returns!


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 17, 2002)

cool to see there are still people who think this movie is great.

it's one of those classics that i can never get enough of.

"and what about you... you string bean rick james lookin' fool!"


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

and BOY was Vanity  HOT!


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL... its strange to see ernie reyes sr & jr so young.

martial arts movies have come along way since then, but i think it was one of those milestones for these types of films.

"da masta?? ... hes' doin' his wisdom thang."

"pizza with bean sprouts anyone?"


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

> LOL... its strange to see ernie reyes sr & jr so young.



I know which one was Jr .. which character was Sr?


"Yo Reloy!  Your Papasan, he wants you to come downstairs,
man!"


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 19, 2002)

in the fight scene of 7th heaven when jr is fighting solo with that military type person (not sho nuff's guy).

that man is ernie reyes sr.

"kiss my converse!"

"hot head needs cool water!"


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 19, 2002)

so whats everyones favorite part of the movie... personally i like the final fight scene... the glow lol that was awesome lol


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 19, 2002)

i like the glow part also.  when i first saw it i was amazed.  i also like the fight scene in the movie theater.

"im lookin' for the leroy green that thinks he's a kung fu masta!"

"oh.... you mean junior."


----------



## Kirk (Mar 19, 2002)

I like the first part of the "glow" fight.  When the first start
fighting.  It's fast paced, lots of blocks, and a kick ***
foot sweep (too bad it missed .. woulda like to have seen
it)


"What it look like, what it smell like, yeah baby"

"It is mumbo jumbo like that, and skinny little lizards like
you thinkin' they the last dragon ... that give kung fu a
bad name"


----------



## hapkido_mgd (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I like the first part of the "glow" fight.  When the first start
> fighting.  It's fast paced, lots of blocks, and a kick ***
> ...



Wow!!!! I can't remember half the quotes all of these guys are coming up with. But I do remember that this move did Kick ***. The Full name of the move though is Berry Gordon's "The Last Dragon"    I can remember that much though.

:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 20, 2002)

the quotes are the best... if you have a dvd player you have to get this movie.  it has some audio commentary that shouldn't be missed.  like in the beginning when leroy is breaking the arrows.  that was really him doing it.  pretty cool i think.

it is packed with inside info that you would never know.

"chill out chopsticks!"

"just directa your feetsa to daddy greens pizza."
:yinyang:


----------



## Carbon (Mar 26, 2002)

I am only 16 but when I first saw this movie I loved it. I bought it on DVD recently and was listeing to the director's commentary on the last part of the movie and I would like to watch it all the way through.  I always like that he dressed like a ninja.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah the dvd is a must for die hard last dragon fans.  so much better than the vhs


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 30, 2002)

This movie is one of my favorites too.  When I hear the music in the movie it kinda takes me back.  I'm still kinda stuck in the '80s.
Awesome fight choreography.


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 1, 2002)

the soundtrack is excellent!  i like the glow song the best.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *the soundtrack is excellent!  i like the glow song the best. *



You got the glow the need grow the glow to go etc etc
Something like that .. that the one? 

I like the one Vanity did .. Seventh Heaven or something?
Is that one on the soundtrack????

And of course, don't forget the classic 80's song, by
El Debarg ... "To the beat of the rythmn of the night" hehehe


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 2, 2002)

those are the tunes  

i see someone remembers the lyrics...LOL

"just bring that punk to the designated spot, at the designated time.. and i will gladly designate his a$$ for dismemberment!"

"sure... whatever you say mr. nuff."


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2002)

Nothing beats the movie "They Call Me Bruce"  with Johnny Yune


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 29, 2002)

hmmmm... i never saw that one


----------



## donald (May 3, 2002)

What ever happened to the kid who played Jr. ? If I remember correctly he was a 5th dan in Chinese Goju. I am presently having a brain freeze, so I can't think of his instructors name. Who also founded the system of Chinese Goju, and I believe he studied with Peter Urban? The gent who played Jr., was a very talented martial artist. Which made a basically b-movie worth watching.

Salute in Christ,
Donald:shrug:


----------



## Carbon (May 3, 2002)

I like it because I thought it fit the description of a well tuned athlete that could fight.

You know the guy from all the Karate Kid movies? The teacher has never stuided MA in his life.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 3, 2002)

The founder of Chinese Goju is Ron Van Clief.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2002)

taimak is a great martial artist, but im not sure what ever happened to him after this movie.

actually taimak never acted before this movie and julius j. carry (aka sho'nuff) was an actor but never studied martial arts.

taimak's instructor was thomas ikeda.  im not sure whether he was involved in the arts or not.

alot of actors have not studied the arts but have "acted like they do"

in karate kid, mr. miyagi and daniel both never studied MA and were coached through the movie.


----------



## donald (May 4, 2002)

Shinzu,
          I believe you're correct in your assesment of Mr.Miyagi, and the ever graceful Danielsan's martial arts background. Although if I remember right. It was Mr.Pat Johnson (Tang Soo Do Congress/Mr.Norris Blk Blt) who did the training of the principles.
Also I think the double for Pat(Mr.Miyagi)Morita was the very talented Mr.Fumio Demura, but I am not sure if he worked on the original, and/or the subsequent installments?

Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2002)

i'm not sure who was the stunt double either, but they sure were a bunch of great movies.  i would say that the third one is my favorite.


----------



## Carbon (May 16, 2002)

All I know is that I would take Daniel San to school.


----------



## donald (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *All I know is that I would take Daniel San to school. *



Carbon,
           What do you mean ? 


Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------



## Carbon (May 17, 2002)

It means I would beat the crap out of the karate kid.


----------



## Turner (May 17, 2002)

Oh, I figured that you were gonna be a nice guy and would be willing to give him a lift to school so that he wouldn't get the snot kicked out of him by the cobra-kai... instead you're one of the cobra-kai. Wonderful


----------



## Shinzu (May 17, 2002)

LOL.... watch out for the old drum technique


----------



## Turner (May 18, 2002)

Yes, Daniel-san has secret weapons only known by those in Miyagi-san-do. Crane technique. If done right, no can defense. Drum technique, if spin right and no get dizzy, no can defense. Not to mention mantis technique. Pray for life if you see this kick unfurled at you, cause you have no hope.


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

Daniel-San best defense, run like hell


----------



## donald (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *It means I would beat the crap out of the karate kid. *




Oh! We're the big tough cyber meany now are'nt we...

Respectfully,
Donald:shrug:


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 2, 2002)

both movies were excellent.  i was very happy to see the last dragon on dvd.  i never thought that was gonna happen


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

Taimak appears in the current issue of Black Belt magazine, helping Ron Van Clief demonstrate techniques.

I see he has two movies coming out this year (he's credited as Taimak Guari in one of them).


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2002)

which month of back belt is he in?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *which month of back belt is he in? *



Whichever one was on the stands when I posted (late June of this year). Probably August, given how far ahead they run? I'm not sure.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2002)

ok cool.  il have to check it out.  thanx


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2002)

It wasn't about him--he was the demonstration dummy. I assume someone is trying to give him a little exposure!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

The current (Dec. 2003) issue of Black Belt has a brief article on Taimak, who is taking on the Patrick Swayze bouncer role in a stage production of the movie _Road House_. He is a 7th degree black belt in Chinese Goju under Ron Van Clief, it says.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6818


----------



## marshallbd (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *What ever happened to the kid who played Jr. ? If I remember correctly he was a 5th dan in Chinese Goju. I am presently having a brain freeze, so I can't think of his instructors name. Who also founded the system of Chinese Goju, and I believe he studied with Peter Urban? The gent who played Jr., was a very talented martial artist. Which made a basically b-movie worth watching.
> 
> Salute in Christ,
> Donald:shrug: *


 He was in one of the magazines a few months ago...Can't recall which one though.....His name is Taimak and he is starring in the Stage version of the movie Roadhouse off broadway I believe.  He is a 7th in Goju under Shidoshi Ron Van Clief.


----------



## marshallbd (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ty K. Doe _
> *This movie is one of my favorites too.  When I hear the music in the movie it kinda takes me back.  I'm still kinda stuck in the '80s.
> Awesome fight choreography. *


 wasn't Ernie Reyes the choreographer for this movie?


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

I saw this movie on opening night.  Ended up sitting in theater to watch it a second time.  My buddies and I went and saw it every weekend til it left town.


----------

